# What would you do with my setup



## MrNothingMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a gladesmen and I'm thinking about getting a chartplotter.
80% of the time I'm launching out of Chokoloskee or Flamingo.
I know the best option for the area is a 12" unit with FMT, but considering the size of my skiff (and my bank account) I'd say that's overkill.
What would you do with my skiff in the area I'm using it in?
The area between bars where the old hummingbird was is about 7 3/4"


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

While bigger is better, I find a 7" Simrad to be perfectly fine. We use FMT maps to scout shallow water. Ours is RAM Mounted to the grab bar so it is close to compensate for it being smaller. You could step up to the 9" GO and not break the bank while having a fairly compact unit.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

12"? It' not a 35ft contender, lol. I would ram mount a 7" unit offset to the left side of the bar, since you generally hold onto it with your right hand. To me I'd rather have a 5" unit near eye level, then a 9" by my knees.


----------



## MrNothingMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

I found out that I can fit the go7 on the plate if I install it as far forward as possible. 
Now I have a ton of electrical questions...


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

I run Flamingo with go7 / FMT on my skiff and 7" screen is plenty big. Mounted with RAM mount on a long arm so it's easy to tilt and twist for perfect viewing angle. Assuming you steer with your left hand, you want to place it where it's natural for your right hand to control it while you're running...so you can zoom in/out fast. 
We each have different preferences. I'd RAM mount it to the backside on the left, where it's easy to reach but not in the way when you want to get past the grab bar to the front. That gives the advantage to spin it to face the front when you want to see it from the front deck. Put it high enough to control while you're standing and that puts it at eye level when sitting.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

simple - you definitely want the fmt chip and as big a screen as you can afford - simrad or lowrance - personally, I think the simrad units are a bit better. Get a ram mount and the position or size isn't an issue


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

MrNothingMaster said:


> What would you do with my skiff in the area I'm using it in?
> View attachment 19736


Part it out. I've got first dibs


----------



## MrNothingMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

A few have recommended RAM mounting to the bar, but I have not seen any RAM mounts that can do that. The only mount I could find that mounts to a rail is for 4 to 5" units.

Does anyone have a link or pictures for the mount I should be looking for?


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

The ram mount website shows multiple options that can work. once you have the part numbers you can search them on amazon to get prime shipping. you want the 1.5" ball size. the rap-111bu base plate fits the go7 but you have to drill a couple holes.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've had good experience with the RAM mount stuff. Lots of flexibility and options.


----------



## MrNothingMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

Tbenson said:


> The ram mount website shows multiple options that can work. once you have the part numbers you can search them on amazon to get prime shipping. you want the 1.5" ball size. the rap-111bu base plate fits the go7 but you have to drill a couple holes.


Thanks for the info. I found some more rail mounts that are 1.5" ball size


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Also will agree about ram mount. The big ball is surprisingly strong. Used to run a large Garmin on one and it really did not move much. It is nice to have options down the line with regards to changing your unit out and not creating too much damage /5200/repairs from old device. It also comes in handy if you ever want to turn the unit towards the bow. We used to have it towards bow while working certain areas to see the chart plotter. Do miss being able to do that.

For what it’s worht we fish flamingo. Use 9” go simrad and fmt. I am sure the screen is recommended to be bigger. And I do find myself zooming in and out while running for perspective. Not really a huge deal, the trade off to having the best satellite image in the business and the really nice looking simrad is worth it. 

See you out in the enp....


----------

